# Electric blue ram + cherry shrimp fine?



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

So i bought an electric blue ram from a lfs of mine and the store owner said it would be fine with my shrimp. I came home and dropped him in and within about five minutes he attacked a cherry of mine and killed it. Since then there were no incidents that i know of and I was just wondering if there was anything I could do about it.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

IF it fits in his mouth, he will eat it. If it doesn't he will do what he can to _*make *_it fit....


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea you can tell him he was a baaaad boy and remove him from the tank


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

In general, keeping cichlids with invertebrates is a bad idea. If there was one shrimp that I would keep with a dwarf cichlid, it would be the Amano shrimp. They usually can hold their own, but even they are in danger if the dwarf cichlid is too hungry.


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Well its been about two days now and he has not even bothered to look at my shrimp now. Im starting to feel like he wont be a problem anymore. Besides I dont really want to throw out a $20 awesome lookin fish


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Expect no babies to survive and your shrimp to start magically disappearing.


----------



## Navigarden (Jun 25, 2010)

Your LFS lied out his A$$! Rams will definetly decimate your shrimp population. Take him back in and see if you can get store credit for the lie. If not, both RCS and electric bule rams are AWESOME! maybe get a 5-10gal and keep one of the species there? (That is what I would do!)


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Navigarden said:


> Your LFS lied out his A$$! Rams will definetly decimate your shrimp population. Take him back in and see if you can get store credit for the lie. If not, both RCS and electric bule rams are AWESOME! maybe get a 5-10gal and keep one of the species there? (That is what I would do!)


 I see.. Im going to keep him and hope he doesnt kill them all. Does anyone know if rams are opportunistic feeders or will he be content when he is full?


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Eventually your ram will stop eating the shrimp, but only because there won't be any left


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Some people report success mixing the two, but my GBRs cleaned the entire RCS colony out of my 90gal in like 48 hours. Easily over 100+ shrimp...


----------

